# non avrebbe lesinato sconti



## ayax

"Sapevano fin dal principio che questa guerra non avrebbe lesinato sconti, ma non doveva andare a finire così".

Lesinare (escatimar, ahorrar, perdonar...) lo entiendo bien con "esfuerzos, penalidades...), pero con "descuentos" me suena raro; ¿a vosotros también?
Gracias


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E il contesto?


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## ayax

Están en una cueva volcánica a punto de ser tragados por la lava si no encuentran una salida.


----------



## Geviert

En sentido figurado, se usa cuando se quiere dar énfasis en aquello que se da, se hace o sucede en modo completo o integral, sin impedimentos, reparos o medios términos.  En el caso de tu frase, entendería que la guerra se ha mostrado por todas las consecuencias y efectos que le son propios en cuanto tal (violencia, destrucción, muerte, etc.), no "ahorrando", ni dintinguiendo en nada ni en nadie. A esto se añade el evento de la lava que mencionas, "peor" digamos, de lo que ya se podía esperar de la guerra misma. En este caso *no *se debe entender en el sentido de "sconto di prezzi" por ejemplo.


----------



## olimpia91

En este caso _sconto_ significa _expiación, pena, castigo _o_ sacrificio_.


----------



## ayax

Gracias de nuevo, Geviert y olimpia91, por vuestras amables respuestas. Sí, es lo que imaginaba. ¡Que tengáis buen día!


----------



## King Crimson

Un'osservazione sul testo italiano, dove penso che "non _lesinare _sconti" sia sbagliato e dovrebbe essere sostituito da non _fare _sconti, non solo perché non è una frase fatta in italiano (mentre "non fare sconti" lo è), ma soprattutto perché ha un senso opposto a quello che dovrebbe avere. Infatti, a meno che non abbia frainteso totalmente il senso della frase (e servirebbe più contesto per essere sicuri), credo che l'autore volesse dire che la guerra non risparmierà niente (in termini di sofferenze e avversità) a nessuno, per l'appunto _non farà sconti_. "Non lesinare sconti", se inteso letteralmente, vorrebbe invece dire che la guerra farà sconti (non li lesinerà) e quindi, in senso figurato (se lo vogliamo trovare), che risparmierà queste sofferenze e avversità.


----------



## ayax

en efecto, King Crimson, una guerra no suele *hace*r "descuentos" (ventajas) . El verbo es "hacer", no "ahorrar/lesinare)" (que significa lo contrario: "no hacer). O, con otras, palabras, en una guerra, por lo general, nadie "se va de rositas".


----------



## olimpia91

Yo traduciría así :
"Sapevano fin dal principio che questa guerra non avrebbe lesinato sconti" (no escatimaria en penurias)

Otros contextos:
"...consigliere comunale che in passato non ha lesinato sconti e 
critiche nei confronti del Sindaco..." (no ha escatimado ¿acusaciones? y 
críticas)

"...un Chisciotte che ha calcato il palcoscenico di un teatro 
terribilmente reale, dove la violenza e l’ingiustizia non hanno certo 
lesinato sconti." (...no han escatimado sufrimiento)

"Garantire i diritti umani elementari dei lavoratori, quello alla vita e 
ad un lavoro sicuro, senza fare sconti" (...sin ningún menoscabo)

"Sulla corruzione dobbiamo seguire Renzi e non fare sconti a nessuno " 
(...y no tener contemplaciones con nadie)


----------



## Geviert

l'uso mi sembra alquanto noto, King (vedi esempi sopra), anche la frase mi sembra fatta bene  in italiano. Certo che con il verbo "fare" diventerebbe più chiara l'espressione, ma anche più vicina (quindi non bella) al suo senso primario, quello piú economico.    Tuttavia rifletto un po' però sulla tua spiegazione, mi sfugge qualcosa.


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao a tutti,
 provo a spiegare ancora perché secondo me "non lesinare sconti" è sbagliato nel contesto del messaggio originale (e anche in un paio degli esempi citati da Olimpia). "Sconto", in questo senso (figurato) va inteso come riduzione, diminuzione; "la guerra non fa sconti" (di violenza, distruzione ecc., come dice Geviert nel post 4) vuol dire che la guerra non riduce questi effetti ("no "ahorrando", ni dintinguiendo en nada ni en nadie", cit. ancora Geviert). Fin qui credo siamo tutti d'accordo. Forse potremmo dire che "sconto" ha un significato simile a vantaggio, beneficio (_ventaja_, post 8 di ayax, che secondo me ha colto bene la differenza tra "fare" e "lesinare" in questo contesto).
 Ora veniamo al verbo "lesinare" (escatimar): siccome "lesinare qualcosa" vuole dire l'esatto opposto di "dare qualcosa", è evidente (almeno per me) che "non fare sconti" e "non lesinare sconti" hanno significato opposto. Nel primo caso lo sconto non viene fatto (non ci sono vantaggi), nel secondo lo sconto non viene lesinato (cioè viene dato in abbondanza).
 Gli esempi postati da Olimpia serviranno a chiarire questa differenza (post 9):

_"...consigliere comunale che in passato non ha lesinato sconti e 
 critiche nei confronti del Sindaco..." (no ha escatimado ¿acusaciones? y 
 críticas) _dovrebbe essere "non ha fatto sconti e non ha lesinato critiche" (vedo che anche Olimpia aveva dei dubbi, infatti ha messo un punto interrogativo)
_
 "...un Chisciotte che ha calcato il palcoscenico di un teatro 
 terribilmente reale, dove la violenza e l’ingiustizia non hanno certo 
 lesinato sconti." (...no han escatimado sufrimiento)  _dovrebbe essere "non hanno certo  fatto sconti" (il palcoscenico teatrale, al pari della vita, non ha risparmiato violenza e ingiustizia)

_"Garantire i diritti umani elementari dei lavoratori, quello alla vita e 
 ad un lavoro sicuro, senza fare sconti" (...sin ningún menoscabo)  _il senso è quello di non ridurre le richieste di diritti umani elementari_

 "Sulla corruzione dobbiamo seguire Renzi e non fare sconti a nessuno " 
 (...y no tener contemplaciones con nadie)  _anche qui il senso è quello di non ridurre la vigilanza sulla lotta alla corruzione

Infine, gli amici ispanofoni mi scusino per il lungo post in italiano, ma scrivere tutto in spagnolo mi avrebbe portato via troppo tempo e forse non sarei riuscito a spiegare tutte le sfumature. Spero però di essere stato (più) chiaro, fatemi sapere


----------



## olimpia91

@King Crimson
El descuento es una ventaja para quien lo obtiene y un sacrificio para quien lo sufre.
Descontar significa entregar un papel donde dice $100 a un banco que te devuelve $80, el banco trata de no escatimar en la tasa de descuento que aplica.
De este modo se puede entender que la guerra es como los bancos que nunca escatiman cuando aplican descuentos, a la guerra van 100 hombres sanos y vuelven 80, la guerra hace descuento de vidas.


----------



## Geviert

Per la prima volta ("c'è sempre una prima volta", dicono) non sono d'accordo con te, caro King. Di primo acchito devo dire però che mi piace il tuo stile argomentativo. Vediamo se riesco a confutare il tuo ragionamento! (anche nella tua lingua). Premetto tuttavia che ormai ci addentriamo nell'ambito del foro solo italiano (in cui ho chiesto un parere, perché mi sembra un quesito molto interessante).

Per quanto ci riguarda, io ritengo invece che entrambe le espressioni abbiano lo stesso significato e che possono essere utillizzate indistintamente nello stesso senso di "risparmiare". In senso figurato, entrambe possono essere intese nel senso di riduzione o diminuzione: infatti, "la guerra non  fa sconti" (di violenza, distruzione ecc.)  e vuol dire, come spiegato, che la guerra non riduce questi effetti. 

Pur se è possibile argomenare, dal punto di vista *semantico* (e sono d'accordo) che vi è una distinzione da considerare tra i verbi _dare/fare_ e _lesinare _qualcosa, e, quindi, argomentare che "lesinare+sconti" non vuol dire lo stesso, a mio avviso, nel parlato, entrambe non vengono considerate nella sua valenza meramente verbale (lesinare/fare), bensì utilizzate (in più, se si vuole) come delle *locuzioni verbali *intercambiabili (negative in questo caso, ovvero "*non+fare+sconti*/ *non+lesinare+sconti*): la prima locuzione ("non fare sconti") nel senso più generico e primario, ovvero generalmente quello economico. La seconda (non lesinare sconti), se si vuole in particolare evidenziare il suo senso figurato (non economico). Il significato (negativo) del verbo (non) "lesinare" rimane tuttavia invariato in quanto locuzione nello stesso senso di "non fare sconti". Infatti, dire nella frase: 

_"consigliere comunale che in passato non ha *fatto sconti *e lesinato critiche nei confronti del Sindaco..."_ Oltre che non mi sembra bello, potrebbe indurre a confusione: di quale tipo di sconti si parla? Pur se non sono madreligua, subito penso a una questione di soldi. Il verbo lesinare, invece, rende più chiaro il senso figurato degli "sconti".


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo che sta diventando una discussione da forum SI, per cui mi fermerò qui (a parte una risposta che devo a Olimpia). Comunque, resto della mia idea e rinnovo l'invito a non considerare intercambiabili le due espressioni. Dopodiché, ogni utente, sulla base degli argomenti presentati, si farà la sua idea.

@Olimpia: Olimpia, entiendo lo que dices pero te aseguro que la frase “non fare sconti”, es una frase hecha que, como todas estas expresiones, tiene cierto sentido figurado, es invariable (es decir, no puedo sustituir un término por otro término, p.ej.  “fare” por “lesinare”) y significa lo que he expresado en este hilo. En tu ejemplo estas usando “hacer descuento” que, primero, no es una frase hecha (y no tiene sentido figurado), segundo, no es la frase del mensaje original y, tercero, “hacer descuento de vidas”, en italiano, no tendría mucho sentido (al menos para mí).

P.S. Geviert, è vero che prima o poi doveva capitare di non essere d'accordo, ma il bello di questi forum è proprio questo. Il pensiero unico mi ha sempre spaventato (e genera mostri, direi...)


----------

